# anyone have any info..



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

hey all quick questioin, i was just wondering if anyone knows or has an idea of where the nyc police exam takes place? in what borough? alright thank you and if anyone knows a good study guide to study from please chare with me thanks.


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

*share ;/


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Moved from Hot Topics...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Occasionally they will send a recruiter up here to give the test. Most of the time in boston. I'm sure if you google NYC police it will give you more info.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Last time I took the nest for NYPD it was given at the Allied Health High School at East 13 in Manhattan. Most of the people there where from outside NYC. call 212RECRUIT and talk to a recruiter as the process might have changed.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

NBPD...do a little research. The NYPD exam is held in probably over 100 locations, certainly not all of which are located within the city. The best way to find out where an NYPD exam will be held would be to go to their website (http://www.nypd2.org/html/recruit/policeofficer.html) or to call 212-RECRUIT.

Come on bro! Initiative!


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I am schedule to take it on June 18, but in NYC.


----------

